# Plantage complet sur mon ibook G4



## Pochtroi (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour

Voilà une quinzaine d'années que mon petit iBook me suit tant bien que mal. Acheté neuf, il a subi parfois quelques pannes, mais l'un dans l'autre, j'ai toujours réussi à le réparer avec un copain pour pièces ou à le faire évoluer pour qu'il tienne le coup. Sa configuration d'aujourd'hui est (était  ) iBook G4 avec un disque dur de Titanium 60Go et des pièces du iBook G3. Sous OS 10.4, il tournait à merveille sauf que tout contenu trop récent sur le web et mal pensé par les webmasters était impossible à afficher. Pour mon usage, j'arrivais encore à l'accepter.

Bref, hier soir, il plante et impossible de redémarrer.
Il reste fixe sur la pomme et le disque qui tourne.
Quand je branche le câble d'alim, un sifflement se fait entendre.

Le coup du sifflement, c'est pas la première fois mais j'ai cru remarquer que si j'arrivais à le décharger suffisament (batterie retirée et alim déconnectée 1h), il déconnectait de ce que j'appellerais ce "mode je siffle" et redémarrait comme si de rien n'était.
Aujourd'hui, impossible de faire disparaitre ce bruit. J'ai essayé, comme d'hab ce qui fonctionne souvent : redémarrer sans extensions, en zappant la PRAM etc...
Résultat, il ne montrait plus de pomme, mais j'ai eu droit au système introuvable (dossier avec point d'interrogation) et à ... ... rien du tout, que du gris.

Quand il tente de démarrer, il y a toujours un bruit régulier typique d'un disque dur niqué (ou d'un vinyl rayé) : "tchik tchik ... (1s) ... tchik tchik".

J'ai donc pensé que mon disque dur était naze (ou gros raté dans le système). Rien d'affolant, c'est pas comme si c'était le première fois que ça arrivait. On se branche en firewire sur un copain, on récupère ce qu'on peut de données et on réinstalle un système tout neuf.

SAUF QUE (j'en viens au vrai problème) :

Son disque dur n'est pas reconnu par le copain en démarrant en mode Firewire (touche t)
En revanche, avec le disque dur de son petit frère G3 à l'intérieur (qui existe encore mais formatté en FATqqch), pas de souci pour la reconnaissance du disque en mode Firewire.

Donc "tout content", je me dis que le disque dur a grillé, je n'ai perdu que le boulot depuis ma dernière sauvegarde ( 5 mois !!! ) mais l'ordi est sauvé.

Je retrouve dans les archives les CDs d'install d'OS X, et j'essaie de réinstaller un système sur le disque du G3 (10Go, ce sera short mais on fera avec)

*Et là :*

Impossible de démarrer du CD
Même de n'importe quel CD d'install
Le CD tourne mais refuse obstinément de démarrer l'ordi. Ne reste qu'un écran gris, gris, gris.

Ce qui me turlupine (sans vulgarité) :

Mon disque dur est bel et bien mort (il n'est pas reconnu alors que dans les mêmes conditions, son cousin est reconnu)
Il semble qu'il y ait un souci ailleurs puisqu'il est impossible de démarrer d'un CD
L'ordinateur n'a pas pris le moindre coup, ni même une goutte d'eau dans les heures avant le tout premier plantage
Comment se fait-il que plusieurs pannes arrivent en même temps (disque dur + démarrage depuis le disque d'install d'OS X) ?

MAIS SURTOUT

*POUVEZ-VOUS M'AIDER A SAUVER MON PETIT IBOOK POUR ENCORE QUELQUES ANNEES ???*

PS : ce message a été écrit depuis Fenêtres 7


----------



## Oizo (14 Février 2015)

Est-ce que tu as utilisé le lecteur CD ces derniers temps, peut-être que celui-ci est aussi HS malheureusement !


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Février 2015)

Oui oui, le lecteur fonctionnait très bien, il lisait souvent de la musique...


----------



## gmaa (14 Février 2015)

Pochtroi a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Voilà une quinzaine d'années que mon petit iBook me suit tant bien que mal. Acheté neuf, il a subi parfois quelques pannes, mais l'un dans l'autre, j'ai toujours réussi à le réparer avec un copain pour pièces ou à le faire évoluer pour qu'il tienne le coup. Sa configuration d'aujourd'hui est (était  ) iBook G4 avec un disque dur de Titanium 60Go et des pièces du iBook G3. Sous OS 10.4, il tournait à merveille sauf que tout contenu trop récent sur le web et mal pensé par les webmasters était impossible à afficher. Pour mon usage, j'arrivais encore à l'accepter.
> 
> ...





Pochtroi a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Voilà une quinzaine d'années que mon petit iBook me suit tant bien que mal. Acheté neuf, il a subi parfois quelques pannes, mais l'un dans l'autre, j'ai toujours réussi à le réparer avec un copain pour pièces ou à le faire évoluer pour qu'il tienne le coup. Sa configuration d'aujourd'hui est (était  ) iBook G4 avec un disque dur de Titanium 60Go et des pièces du iBook G3. Sous OS 10.4, il tournait à merveille sauf que tout contenu trop récent sur le web et mal pensé par les webmasters était impossible à afficher. Pour mon usage, j'arrivais encore à l'accepter.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmaa (14 Février 2015)

Le lecteur CD ... :-(
Essayer avec un lecteur CD externe


----------



## Sly54 (14 Février 2015)

Pochtroi a dit:


> Oui oui, le lecteur fonctionnait très bien, il lisait souvent de la musique...


Ce qui n'implique pas que ton lecteur est peut être mal en point.
On a vu ici des Superdrive qui arrivaient à lire des CD audio mais ne pouvaient plus lire de CD / DVD de données. vec un lecteur externe neuf, il n'y avait plus de problème.

Je suis donc du même avis que celui de gmaa, teste si tu le peux avec un lecteur externe.


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Février 2015)

D'accord. Après, je n'ai pas de lecteur externe... J'essaie de me souvenir de la dernière fois que je lui ai mis un CD de données mais je crois que tous ceux dont j'ai eu besoin étaient des mini-CD (impossible de les mettre dans le mange-disque de l'ordi). Donc ça fait bien longtemps qu'il n'a pas lu de données depuis un CD
Il faudrait à la rigueur que j'essaie avec le lecteur de l'iBook G3, qui lui était un tiroir...


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2015)

Le copain sur qui tu t'es branché en FW, il a quel type d'ordi ?
Si c'est un mange disque, il est peut être possible de l'utiliser en mode "target" :

les deux ordis reliés avec le câble FW
Le Cd/Dvd d'instal dans l'ordi du copain que l'on démarre avec "t"
tu démarre le tien avec "alt"
Un peu de chance et tu verras le le disque d'instal


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Février 2015)

Le copain était un iMac 2007 sous Yosemite. Mais mon iBook ne veut démarrer qu'avec "T" enfoncée. Tous les autres essais mènent à "système introuvable" voire juste à un écran gris.
Après je pourrais essayer quand même... mais 20 bornes à faire pour retrouver l'iMac !

Donc merci beaucoup du conseil, s'il y en a d'autres je suis preneur pour faire tous les essais d'un coup. Chez moi, je n'ai que mon Boobook et un PC sous Windows7 (d'où j'écris).


----------



## Sly54 (14 Février 2015)

Ou alors partager le Superdrive de l'iMac de ton pote (Préférences système / Partager). Les deux machines doivent être sur le même réseau.


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2015)

Pochtroi a dit:


> Mais mon iBook ne veut démarrer qu'avec "T" enfoncée. Tous les autres essais mènent à "système introuvable" voire juste à un écran gris.
> Après je pourrais essayer quand même... mais 20 bornes à faire pour retrouver l'iMac !
> .



C'est l'iMac qu'il faut démarrer avec "t", pas l'iBook. L'iBook c'est avec "alt" et il verra ce qui se trouve dans l'iMac


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Février 2015)

> C'est l'iMac qu'il faut démarrer avec "t", pas l'iBook. L'iBook c'est avec "alt" et il verra ce qui se trouve dans l'iMac


Oui c'est ça le problème, je ne crois pas qu'il soit d'accord de démarrer avec Alt d'enfoncé...



> Ou alors partager le Superdrive de l'iMac de ton pote (Préférences système / Partager). Les deux machines doivent être sur le même réseau.


D'accord, à essayer donc


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2015)

Ben pourquoi n'accepterait-il pas "alt" au boot ?
Il n'y a que les PPC avec lesquels ça ne marche pas


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Février 2015)

Je ne sais pas non plus. A voir, mais je pense que dans ses étapes de démarrage, le mode firewire vient avant ça.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait un tour sur le réparateur PC du coin pour tenter de récupérer le peu de données que je peux encore sauver. Résultat : le disque dur ne tourne même pas. Donc rien.
Pour choisir un système de démarrage, il doit peut-être avoir au moins un DD viable.
Il accepte en effet de booter normalement avec la touche qu'on veut d'enfoncée à condition d'y mettre un disque plus ancien (mais qui fonctionne encore). 10Go, ce sera limite pour bosser mais pourquoi pas.

Je suis aussi en train d'étudier l'achat d'une nouvelle machine, mais vu mes exigences et mon budget, ça risque apparemment d'être compliqué.
Voir ici
Je vais peut-être récupérer bientôt un Macbook Pro dont le clavier est naze et dont pas mal de choses commencent à déconner mais ça pourra m'aider pour les essais de sauvetage de l'iBook.
Si je peux réussir à tourner sur un ordi à moitié stable le temps de comprendre comment en construire un vrai pour pas cher, ce serait l'idéal dans ma situation...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2015)

Pochtroi a dit:


> Pour choisir un système de démarrage, il doit peut-être avoir au moins un DD viable.


Ca n'est pas "peut être", c'est sûr : sans dd de démarrage, la touche alt enfoncée au démarrage ne montera rien…


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2015)

C'est pour ça qu'il faut que ce soit l'iMac (avec le Dvd inséré) qui soit démarré en mode target.
Et là le Dvd apparaitra sur l'iBook démarré avec "alt" puisque le Dvd est bootable !


----------

